# Frosties & Ricicle (including a birthing pic)



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Whisper's little space, with her little daughter Ricicle:









The rest of the pen...:









Frosties coming out!!!









my niece snugging a still-wet Ricicle to move her to a clean pen:









Ricie stretching:









Frosties stretching:









awwww









tired mama with those two!!!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

How cute and Congrats on the birth. It is such a joyous thing to share with family.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very cute very glad you got to be there for it!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Beautiful girls! Wow- they are both so big!  Congrats again


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, even laying down you can see her udder is BIG. lol Those kids are real nice looking. What a party in the stall!!! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute...congrats..... :greengrin: :thumb: :thumbup:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! They are both so sweet.  And YAY! you got to be there for their birth! :leap:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Those are beautiful kids! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful little girls!!


I am so happy that you were with Whis and got to attend the births :hug:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

They are darling both kids and the kid! :thumbup: 
:hug: for a tired Whiss, who did so good.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Cute kids!!!!

Wow - look at all those poeple in there - do goats really not mid all those people being in there?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

well, Trace, I can't speak for all goats, but Whisper definitely doesn't mind!!!

=]

LW


----------

